# Missing fish?



## Rowzy (Jan 13, 2012)

I finally moved my 5 male guppies to my 10 gallon tank last night. Late last night one of them was hiding in a hollow brick ornament that I have. Early this morning before classes I glanced at the tank and I don't remember seeing that fish. This afternoon, I came home from classes and I couldn't see it swimming with the others. I assumed it was hiding in an ornament, and I had things I had to do, so I walked away. But then 2 or so hours later I still hadn't seen the fish so I started to get worried. I moved all of the ornaments that I have and I didn't see the fish or a fish carcass. At this point I'm assuming the fish is dead or just really well hidden in one of the logs. The logs have some hollow spots but they aren't big enough for me to see into. I've picked up the logs to see if I could see anything just to check. I'm afraid to take the log out of the water just in case the fish is trapped or hiding it in somewhere, but I am planning to put them in a bucket of water and empty out the holes in the logs.

Could the other guppies have eaten the fish if it died, so that I'm not finding any trace of it? Obviously I don't want a dead fish in my tank, on the other hand I don't want to hurt the fish if it is still alive.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

If you arent seeing a carcass or a fish laying in your floor, he is most likely hiding. Some of my fish will stay out of sight for days on end and then just pop up again. Keep an eye on your filter and see if a body shows up. If not just let him come out when hes comfortable.


----------



## Rowzy (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have had that happen before. The fish just disappeared. It could be dead or it could be alive. If you don't see it for another day, take everything out and if you still don't see it, check your filter. Probably do the filter first. If you don't see the fish, he most likely died and was eaten by other fish.


----------



## Jammy (Nov 19, 2011)

Some of my former fish hide all the time, I believe it was just a warning sign they were getting ready to die. Once though the common places to hide I checked but one missing fish just was not appearing. I checked everywhere and could just not find him, when I put everything back though and gave up I found him suddenly floating at the top. 

One of my current fish likes to hide though, every other night I can never find him but I don't check the ornaments, he appears the next morning though so I know he's perfectly fine.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

I just had this happen to me with a swordtail. I looked everywhere in the tank for her. It was like she just disappeared. Turns out she jumped ship. I found her dead behind the tank.

Make sure to look every where around the tank. Or if you have other pets that might have carried off the body or eaten it.


----------

